# Hilfe ich hab ne 1m lange Schlange im Gartenteich  !!



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen was ich heute erlebt habe !

Heute nachmittag bin ich aus allen Wolken gefallen. Ich sitze so schön am Gartenteich und Sonne mich gemütlich, als von der Wiese eine nicht allzu dicke, aber dafür ca. 1m lange Schlange zur Sandbank rüber schwimmt.  Ich stürze wie von der Tarantel gestochen zum Fotoapparat und erwische Sie gerade noch recht zeitig (s.u.)  Habt Ihr um die Jahreszeit so was schon mal erlebt ? Die kann doch nur aus einem Terrarium abgehauen sein ? 

Ich frage mich wo die um diese Jahreszeit herkommt ? Kennt sich jemand von Euch mit __ Schlangen aus ? Was könnte das für eine sein ? 

Bis später Euer Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Sorry vor lauter Aufregung habe ich den Beitrag als Gast gepostet !

Kam natürlich von Tulpe, kann man das eigentlich noch nachträglich ändern ?

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hmmm?

Ist die so weiss, wie auf dem Bild?
Oder ist sie grausilbrig?
Hat Sie gelbe Fecken am Kopf?

Ich denk es is ne __ Ringelnatter.
Die werden schön groß und schwimmen gern.
Ich hab hier auch eine , die unter dem Holzhaufen lebt.
Die is schön dick und etwa 1 m lang.  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harti, die hatte einen total silbernen Körper, bald wie aus Silberpapier. Aber einen gelben Punkt habe ich nicht gesehen.   
Was mich stutzig macht ist die Jahreszeit  ! Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass __ Schlangen erst bei höheren Temperaturen aus der Winterstarre aufwachen.  Oder ?

Bis später - Tulpe

ps: Ich weiss das Foto  ist mies, aber in der silbernen Haut waren so 
     Kreuze eingeprägt (Rhombusmuster)


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Ja die Temperatur macht mich auch nachdenklich.
Komische Färbung. :?
Versuch Sie mal einzufangen, wenn du dich traust. 8)
Hast du beobachtet wo sie hin gekrochen ist?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Warum fällt mir dazu eigentlich immer der 1. A ein ? Muss irgendwas mit dem Foto und der Länge dieses Monsters zu tun haben   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

das erste, an das ich bei dem Foto gedacht habe, war auch der 1. April und selbst heute ist es noch so.

Wenn ich mir Deinen Teich so anschaue und dann davon ausgehe, daß das Vieh tatsächlich einen Meter lang ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß Du bei Sturm auch Flutwellen im Garten hast, vor Denen selbst Deine Nachbarn noch Angst haben......


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Na Ok Ihr habt mich erwischt ...  :cry: 

Ich hab die Schlange bewusst etwas größer gemacht.  Das nachfolgende Foto hättet Ihr mir ja eh nicht abgekauft     

Aber nächstes Jahr bekomme ich Euch bestimmt dran.

Gruss und Augenzwinker Euer Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2004)

also bei diesem Foto hätte ich es dir geglaubt.  
hihi


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

war aber richtig gut   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Hi Tulpe

aber ein Versuch war es wert


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Also ich muß ja schon sagen - eine Beobachtungsgabe und ein Gedächtnis habt ihr - ich kann mir nie merken, wie groß ein Teich von jemand anderem ist und dann auf die Wellen rückschließen etc. - nicht schlecht, mir ist lediglich der 1. April aufgefallen!

Kompliment an die Entlarver!


----------

